# Whistler Summer camp options - Treeline or Camp of Champions



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

I searched the forum, and I didn't seen any details about Treeline Camp or a comparison with Camp of Champions. I'm looking to attend one of them this summer in Whistler, and I'm hoping for some feedback. 

Here's my interests:

-I'm in my upper 30s. Treeline has an adult week, CoC doesn't. I could hang with younger people if the overall park/learning was better, but I'm wondering if many "old" people go to CoC
-Quality Coaching is important, and I'm planning on working hard with lots of laps. I don't care how famous the coach is, but how well they can teach me. 
-My priorities are 360s (just starting them on tabletop/gap jumps), maybe 540s, wildcats, tamedogs, boardslides.
-I don't need the biggest jumps, but a nice variety of small and medium ones (maybe starting large ones), and rails would be nice. Unless I'm missing something, Treeline's park looks more limited from videos. 
-Trampoline training for spin and flip practices
-Demo boards are nice to try a variety of boards and not have to take a couple options with me. I know CoC has this with my favorite brands. Would they let people at Treeline demo boards?

Any experiences or input on either of these camps would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've never done a summer camp but have done a bit or research, so my info is opinion not hands on.

I'm not sure about the qualifications of coaches, however I think you'd get higher level participants in CoC.

I think treeline has an adult class becuase lots of older riders that aren't as confident/comfortable, don't want to be grouped with a bunch of young hooligans that are stomping 7's, back flips and other advanced level tricks. Or just want to be grouped with riders that are of closer age.

If you ride park lots, regardless of where you ride, you probably know what the typical age range is. -30 deff out number +30 by a considerable margin.

FYI: I know you can buy a day pass to ride the glacier in the summer. If you're around maybe you can head up for a day and try to casually ride by one of the groups and get a feel for what each are like.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> FYI: I know you can buy a day pass to ride the glacier in the summer. If you're around maybe you can head up for a day and try to casually ride by one of the groups and get a feel for what each are like.


I wish I was closer, but my only chance to go there will be for the camp. I appreciate the tips though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thought about mt hood? High Cascade also has an adult camp. High level coaches and great parks.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Argo said:


> Thought about mt hood? High Cascade also has an adult camp. High level coaches and great parks.


Hood does look very fun, but I'll be up in BC this Summer, and these are the two I'm narrowing in on at Whistler. Thanks


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think I would do Treeline.

I am currently doing Pro-ride in Whistler now and a few of the coaches will be teaching for Treeline in the summer.

Duncan Mainland will be the head coach for Treeline and you cant ask for a better coach. Message me if you have any questions.

Tuan


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I went to CoC, last summer. I am 32. I went with some buddies so it wasn't weird for me lol. There were only 2 others over 20 at the camp besides me and my buddies.

Don't be intimidated by the videos, the vast majority of people there are not good. The videos mostly show people who are pros. 

If you decide to go there, ask for Robyn for a coach, he is very analytical and is one of the older coaches and will be around your age.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Justin said:


> I went to CoC, last summer. I am 32. I went with some buddies so it wasn't weird for me lol. There were only 2 others over 20 at the camp besides me and my buddies.
> 
> Don't be intimidated by the videos, the vast majority of people there are not good. The videos mostly show people who are pros.
> 
> If you decide to go there, ask for Robyn for a coach, he is very analytical and is one of the older coaches and will be around your age.


Did they have boards that you can demo for the whole week? I like the idea of it, but I'm wondering if there are restrictions or limitations to that. Thanks


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Thought about mt hood? High Cascade also has an adult camp. High level coaches and great parks.


Know anyone who has done this one? I've always thought it looked pretty fun. I'm considering and my ameritrade account is finally starting to bounce back a bit.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

rayden8 said:


> Did they have boards that you can demo for the whole week? I like the idea of it, but I'm wondering if there are restrictions or limitations to that. Thanks


I didn't see anything like that, but i wasn't really interested in that. I know they will send you a free board if you register early. NOW bindings had a demo tent.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

A friend of mine has done Treeline's adult week twice, including last year.
The fact that he went back indicates to me that he found it helpful.
Mind you, he doesn't seem that much better than me, and I haven't been to any camp.:|


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Know anyone who has done this one? I've always thought it looked pretty fun. I'm considering and my ameritrade account is finally starting to bounce back a bit.


I am thinking going there this summer. Still depends if I will be able to save up some money in April. Super bummed about this shitty season so want to get better for the next one


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Extazy said:


> I am thinking going there this summer. Still depends if I will be able to save up some money in April. Super bummed about this shitty season so want to get better for the next one


The season here in Utah was good, so I can't complain, but I've been wanting to do a summer camp with coaching like this for many years, and I'm overdue. Now, I just need to figure out which of these 2 will make the most sense for me.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wait wait wait wait wait

So you're saying that whistler has snow on the ground in June?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

dave785 said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait
> 
> So you're saying that whistler has snow on the ground in June?


Well not on the ground ground, however on one of the glaciers, that are lift accessed. If you look on the trail map, the camp is on the hortsman glacier.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> Well not on the ground ground, however on one of the glaciers, that are lift accessed. If you look on the trail map, the camp is on the hortsman glacier.


oh so if you go up really high there's still snow? That's awesome. 

When I think glacier I think ice, but this is actual snow?


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

dave785 said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait
> 
> So you're saying that whistler has snow on the ground in June?


There should definitely be plenty of snow to ride for the Summer, and there are 3 camps with their own terrain parks starting in June. 

My initial research is showing that CoC might have a larger park for snowboarding, but there are more people, and Treeline probably has a better environment for coaching.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

I can’t comment on the specifics of either - but Camp of Champions is run by one of the pioneers of snowboarding in Canada, Ken Achenbach. 

Before starting CoC, he had The Snoboard Shop here in Calgary (the world’s first), and was responsible for our sport gaining acceptance at the big Alberta and BC resorts in the late 80s.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

dave785 said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait
> 
> So you're saying that whistler has snow on the ground in June?



Well, to put it in perspective, this season ends on May 30. So there should be tons of snow left in June. Last yr ended around the same time (bit earlier).

I've been up in the middle of summer (season pass covers summer too) and there's patches of snow on the ground. Also, lots of people on snowboards riding the camps with summer on full blast.

Last yr we were riding pretty much on tank tops. Lots of people riding in shorts and hot chicks riding in bikinis. It's crazy, cause at that point the summer season is on and tere you are wearing snow gear while all the ppl are covered in dirt from mtn biking.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Well, to put it in perspective, this season ends on May 30. So there should be tons of snow left in June. Last yr ended around the same time (bit earlier).
> 
> I've been up in the middle of summer (season pass covers summer too) and there's patches of snow on the ground. Also, lots of people on snowboards riding the camps with summer on full blast.
> 
> Last yr we were riding pretty much on tank tops. Lots of people riding in shorts and hot chicks riding in bikinis. It's crazy, cause at that point the summer season is on and tere you are wearing snow gear while all the ppl are covered in dirt from mtn biking.


Which week do you go last Summer?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

rayden8 said:


> Which week do you go last Summer?


I don't remember the dates. But I didnt go to the camps, just went a few times up to the mtns for hiking and so on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure how much it costs for a week of camp?

Gotta be pretty pricey?

You'd prolly save half the cost if you just bought lift tickets for both of us, haha.
You'd definitely have more fun I think?

TT


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Not sure how much it costs for a week of camp?
> 
> Gotta be pretty pricey?
> 
> ...


It will cost about $2300 CAD for a full package of lodging, food, lifts, park access, airport pickup/dropoff, evening/afternoon activities and coaching. You definitely could get more than one season pass for that price, but I think the coaching makes it worth it if someone is looking at getting better with their park skills.


----------



## rayden8 (Mar 20, 2016)

These camps are coming up fast. Anybody else have experience with either? Anybody going this year?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you'll be fine with either. Your commitment level and attitude will trump any differences in coaching.

Whichever you choose, post up your thoughts after because I'll be using that as a reference for myself


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd like to hear as well what you thought of the whole experience.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

rayden8 said:


> It will cost about $2300 CAD for a full package of lodging, food, lifts, park access, airport pickup/dropoff, evening/afternoon activities and coaching. You definitely could get more than one season pass for that price, but I think the coaching makes it worth it if someone is looking at getting better with their park skills.


Thats cheap, like $175 USD. Lol

It really is about average for this type of camp.


----------

